# Avet MXJ MC Silver with power knob



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Avet MXJ MC Silver with power knob as new in box with all accessories. Heavy clicker Spring installed to make it loader, just thinning the line up out the ones I haven't used. 180.00 plus shipping






[ATTA






CH=CONFIG]59823[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Moving it elsewhere ,


----------

